# Cetirizine hydrochloride



## kay13 (Nov 21, 2009)

Hello,


I have severe urticaria and have been taking cetirizine hydrochloride which has helped to relieve my symptoms. I have recently found out i am pregnant, and want to know if it is safe to take? I did stop taking them when i found out about pregnancy, but my skin has gone mad - hives and very itchy. The packet says not, but there seems to be a mixed view when i did a quick internet search, 


be glad for any advice,


Kayx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Congratulations on your pregnancy.

Sorry about the urticaria.

Here is what one of the major text books says...

''Reproduction studies in mice, rats, and rabbits using oral cetirizine hydrochloride dosages up to 96, 225, and 135 mg/kg daily, respectively (approximately 40, 180, and 220 times, respectively, the maximum recommended daily oral dosage in adults on a mg/m2 basis), have not revealed evidence of teratogenicity.1 3 57 Because there are no adequate and controlled studies to date using cetirizine in pregnant women and animal studies are not always predictive of human response, cetirizine hydrochloride should be used during pregnancy only when clearly needed.''

It will be up to your doctor in discussion with you to decide whether any potential unknown risk outweighs any benefit of treatment for you in your current state or not. Or if there might be any other option that there is more experience with in human pregnancy that will suit your condition and medical history,


----------



## kay13 (Nov 21, 2009)

Thank you,


That's reassuring! Will talk more with my doc as soon as.


Thanks again


Kay x


----------

